# Looking for a new Pike/Musky reel



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I just got a new pole from Muskie Bob Brunner at the Ultimate fishing show, went to try out the spinnerbait I bought from him at the mouth of the Raisin and my reel broke! The line guide is stayign to one side and the spool lets of line if I don't have my hand on the reel. I guess I have two questions:

One:
Does anyone know of any good websites with info on reel repair? I bought the reel used so it's relatively old but if I could fix it and save myself some dough that would be great to.

If I can't fix it...

Two:
I'm in the market to buy a new muskie reel for under 100 dollars (I have an amazon gift card for about that much). Couple of requirements:

-UNDER $100
-A good all purpose reel to go with a 8'6 medium fast musky rod
-Reliable, I don't want a awesome reel that's only going to last me a season.
-Left handed retrieve

If you guys have any tips or info it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

1) What kind of reel is it that broke? If it's an Abu, I can probably fix it for you with parts I have around. (If you have to buy parts, thats what it will cost you. Labor is free. You just have to get the reel to me at 8 & Southfield.I have been fixing Abus for 40 years now, the typical tear down and repair takes under 1/2 hour.. Damn I am getting not young. LOL.
2) If you need a new reel, get an Abu C-3 or C-4.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

ESOX said:


> 1) What kind of reel is it that broke? If it's an Abu, I can probably fix it for you with parts I have around. (If you have to buy parts, thats what it will cost you. Labor is free. You just have to get the reel to me at 8 & Southfield.I have been fixing Abus for 40 years now, the typical tear down and repair takes under 1/2 hour.. Damn I am getting not young. LOL.
> 2) If you need a new reel, get an Abu C-3 or C-4.


1) The reels an Abu, I think it's a c3 but I'll have to double check when I get home. I'll send you a PM later today.

2) Do you prefer the c-3 or c-4? I've pretty much narrowed it down to these two (opinions still appreciated from all) and from what I've been reading it seems like the c-3 is the better all around reel and better for throwing baits such as buck tails because of the gear ratio.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I usually use a C-4 for all but the largest of baits. Always use a C-4 with jerk baits, because of the quicker line pickup.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Hard to beat a C-4.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, so I walked out to my car on break and grabbed the reel off my rod (They stay in there till there's too much ice to fish ). I'm not sure which one I have (bought it used and I can't see anything to identify it on the reel) but if you look at the picture:










The line guide is stuck in the position and I can reel the reel backwards. It also lets out line unless I hold onto the crank.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you take the side plate off(crank side) I got a couple ideas of what it could be. If it is steel gears and not brass it maybe one of the lower end reels from then that was sold at places like Meijer and Walmart.

But I am sure the elder ESOX will know which one this is for sure.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Can you take the side plate off(crank side) I got a couple ideas of what it could be. If it is steel gears and not brass it maybe one of the lower end reels from then that was sold at places like Meijer and Walmart.
> 
> But I am sure the elder ESOX will know which one this is for sure.


Yeah, I can do that when I get home from the gym. Is it pretty easy to take apart/put back together? Just don't wanna break it or have any parts fly out at me while I'm taking it apart.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

ogie said:


> Yeah, I can do that when I get home from the gym. Is it pretty easy to take apart/put back together? Just don't wanna break it or have any parts fly out at me while I'm taking it apart.


Nothing should fall out of the reel. Just loosen the thumb screws on the side. If it does bag it up and take a pic of it. I have troubleshoot many of these reels and other brands during my time at one of the Big Outdoor chains.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

you guys to on the abu's i see 

This is my first choice the abu 7000i hsn but does not come in a lefty. c3 in left handed. So I think the c3 will have do cause it comes in a lefty. i like the c3 cause of the capicity but the c4 can't be beat either big game is the best for the buck but c3 and c4 are good too.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Can you take the side plate off(crank side) I got a couple ideas of what it could be. If it is steel gears and not brass it maybe one of the lower end reels from then that was sold at places like Meijer and Walmart.
> 
> But I am sure the elder ESOX will know which one this is for sure.


Ok so I got it apart... Here's what the innards look like:


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

RaisinRat,

Were you suspicions correct?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try private messageing rasin rat or esox. they will give the best answer. it easy to lose post on here i do not think they are ignoring you they may have missed it wile on. it looks to be brass gears but they will know if it is the case it could have been not adjust right when you cast it and broke some thing that attaches the worm drive for the line guide to drive it. that would be one thought. the other is you striped the worm drive gear that drive the set up. or some other gear that drive it. casue it jammed on the cast? could be easy fix who knows see if the worm drive move when you crank the reel when you get it back togather if you get it back togather.

if you put enough presure on a cheap line guide it will break this could be the problem you horsed a fish in on drag and broke the line guide etc... just a posible cause ... 


but do pm rasin or esox they should be able to help better. leave a link to this post so they can find it in the pm.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Abu made a zillion variations of the C series. Take that nice handle off of it. Remove the screw on the bottom of the level wind save the cup like screw and the little piece of metal in there (the level wind pawl) it's a regular maintenance item thats the same on all C series reels. Take the rest of the reel and toss it into the trash. That's a plain bushing (as in 0 ball bearing) Walmart special. Go buy yourself a real C series.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW I think that handle may be an aftermarket "Gator Grip".


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the ruleing on that esox! was not sure my self so i told him to pm you guys. glad i did now cuase i learned some thing lol's.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I can get you into a C3 in very good mechanical condition ( excuse the boat rash) that needs that handle for 45 bucks. 
80# Power Pro stays on at no charge.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My guess was a C series.Ifu make it up this was fishing bring it by the shop I maybe able to figure out whats wrong and if it needs parts.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

